# New laptop FN keys not working [Solved]



## P4-630 (Oct 10, 2017)

I just got a new laptop, HP Pavilion 14-bf001nd:
https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/999583/hp-pavilion-14-bf001nd/specificaties/

I'm quite satisfied with it but the FN keys are not working for some reason.

I can't find any specific driver update for it either..

I did a sfc /scannow and it found some corrupt files and was unable to repair....
The laptop works fine otherwise.

It's probably a windows 10 problem? 

Does anyone know how to possibly fix it?


----------



## infrared (Oct 10, 2017)

Sounds like it could be a driver issue like you suspect.. idk tho.. I'd suggest giving HP a call tbh, maybe they can give you the driver if that's the problem, or reinstall the OS yourself, but you might end up in the same situation. 

Sorry I can't suggest anything else, hopefully someone else has some ideas, good luck sorting it


----------



## l3nderb (Oct 10, 2017)

Try installing the HP Support Assistant from the HP Support site (https://support.hp.com/nl-nl/driver...on-14-bf000-laptop-pc/16129901/model/17193261). Maybe that will find some drive updates or missing software.

You can also try to reinstall the "Drivers for wireless button" from the support website


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 10, 2017)

l3nderb said:


> Try installing the HP Support Assistant from the HP Support site (https://support.hp.com/nl-nl/driver...on-14-bf000-laptop-pc/16129901/model/17193261). Maybe that will find some drive updates or missing software.
> 
> You can also try to reinstall the "Drivers for wireless button" from the support website



Tried both, didn't help.

Also I went in the BIOS to check if the keys were enabled and they were..

The HP assistant just takes me to the driver download page and is not helpful either...


----------



## l3nderb (Oct 10, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Tried both, didn't help.
> 
> Also I went in the BIOS to check if the keys were enabled and they were..
> 
> The HP assistant just takes me to the driver download page and is not helpful either...



That is annoying . I’ve had good experiences with HP Support Assistant but that’s with non consumer equipment. Kind of sounds like something is either broken or corrupt. Not much left aside from contacting the reseller I guess...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 10, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I just got a new laptop
> 
> Does anyone know how to possibly fix it?


Yes. Send it back. Don't risk voiding the warranty. New laptops should work right out of the box. Note Function keys operated at the hardware level as well as the software level. Send it back ASAP.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 10, 2017)

I did a reset and all seems working now.

However it wasn't really the reset, I can use the fn function keys just _without_ the fn key...

LOL!! Anyways I installed software for the wrong model on previous windows installation so I won't do that again on this new installation.

I'm all good now.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 10, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I can use the fn function keys just _without_ the fn key...


Ummm, that is normal - depending on the function you are doing (assuming I understand what you are saying). 

On a notebook, the Fn key is like a shift key that switches in a different set of functions for the F-Keys. 

For example, in Windows pressing the F5 key typically refreshes the display. In File Explorer, it will refresh the displayed files. In a browser, it will refresh (reload) the webpage. But pressing Fn + F5 does something different, depending on your notebook. On my Toshiba notebook, if I hold down the Fn key and press F5, it switches the video output of my notebook between the notebook monitor, a connected external monitor, or both.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 10, 2017)

Bill_Bright said:


> On a notebook, the Fn key is like a shift key that switches in a different set of functions for the F-Keys.



Exactly what I was used to do, pressing the FN key with an F key but that didn't work....
If I press the FN key I get f1 f2 f3 and so on.

It was just the other way around, but I figured it out now.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 10, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I did a reset


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 10, 2017)

You do have to hit a button the "Fn" key to get those to work... 

... I am sure you know this, but just in case.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 10, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> You do have to hit a button the "Fn" key to get those to work...
> 
> ... I am sure you know this, but just in case.



The FN key seems to be a toggle , I don't need to press it every time I want to adjust the volume or brightness.
With all my previous laptops I needed to press the FN key WITH the f key I needed to use, so it works slightly different on this laptop than what I'm used to.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 10, 2017)

So its solved I see. Did I miss the resolution?

Oops, yeah,  post 9...I glossed right over it.


----------

